# Solved: IIS server permission issues



## TechGuru86 (Dec 15, 2012)

Having a problem where any user who uploads a file to IIS folders can access them but no one else can. They can all upload and have read/write permissions on all folders from www on.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## Tagware (Aug 3, 2009)

Is it a Windows 2003 or 2008 or 2012 system?


----------



## TechGuru86 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorr,y Server 2008 R2


----------



## Tagware (Aug 3, 2009)

You have to remember that IIS has permissions but the NTFS structure also has its set permissions.

W2K8 applies strict access rules. Unlike 23K systems.

So if a lower access is found then that is the one that it applies.

For Example.

User is in Group Domain Users which has Full rights. But another group has less rights of READ and Exec. Then these are the rights that will be applied.

Unlike W23K which seems to follow the rules the other way around. 

Ensure that the "Application Pool User" under IIS also has rights to the folder. As it will be this account that is trying to complete the task.

Another thing to check is have you allowed the folder in-heritance to flow down?

Sorry. Not straight forward answers. Hopefully one of theses will strike lucky.


----------

